# A Hello from Poland



## Warhorse (May 17, 2009)

Nice to meet you and your English is very good. What breed of horses are at the farms you go to? Any of those gorgeous Polish Arabians?


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome. I saw a program about Polish horses some time ago. There were some beauties. Unfortunately, I don't do MSN, or Face Book or any of those things, forums is my limit.
Sure you will learn heaps here.


----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Well we have own breeds which are somewhat cool  And well.. the elite polish arabian stables are far from where I live but fortunately I had an opportunity to meet some really nice arabian from good bloodlines.

Well in Poland we have horses of many breeds - but most common here are our polish breeds, anglo-arabians, thoroghbreds, arabians and some hanoverians and their mixes. But also you can meet fresians, fjords, haflingers, shetland ponies, welsh ponies and belgian horses and a few other breeds. Lately polish breeders got interested and started to import PRE and AQH, it's "trendy" now.

If anyone is interested in polish horses - or bloodlines I can make a thread on the breeds forum


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you  

Have fun posting.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Hagane (May 17, 2009)

Wow nice image  Even in polish.. niice  So Dzień Dobry or Cześć


----------

